

The Lancet’s two days to bury bad news - tokenadult
http://www.bmj.com/content/342/bmj.c7001.full

======
tokenadult
Recommendations for improvement of review of research articles, in a British
Medical Journal editorial:

<http://www.bmj.com/content/342/bmj.d2.full>

